# Muay Thai Training Camps in Thailand, recommendations and thoughts



## jamesm

Hi there, im from London and have dabbeled in a few martial arts judo, aikido, and am currently doing aiki-jujitsu, of which i am a beginner on all. 

Since taking up aiki jujitsu recently though ive really got into the whole martial arts thing, after browsing around i saw these Muay Thai traing camps and though I HAVE TO DO THIS. It is the perfect opportunity as i will be leaving uni and before i start a career i can take time to go to a camp full time. 

I have never done muay thai before, but going to a camp to do say 6mth intensive training seems hard work but im guessing one would develop the skills very quickly is this true?

Lastly I wanted recommedations of any camps i have read posts about Fairtex but it seems a little bit mainstream and was wondering whether some of the smaller camps might be better? There seems to be lots in Phuket and they all seem good some even offer MMA as well as Muay thai thoughts on that as well please.

thanks


----------



## thaistyle

My instructor goes to Fairtex often and speaks highly of them.  Fairtex has a great reputation and they produce quality fighters too.  I've heard that Galaxy Gym is good.  Tiger Muay Thai camp and Rawai Muay Thai are good but most of the ones in Phuket are geared towards the tourist but the training is still good.   The World Muay Thai Council has a camp in Koh Samoi.  If I had the amount of time you mentioned, I would check into the Muay Chaiya Foundation camp under Kru Preang.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Thunder Foot

I recommend Sasiprapa in Bangkok. When I go to Thailand, I want to also visit Por.Pramuk. I'm curious to how good the camp its, away from Buakaw. Also, it depends on if you are planning on fighting while you are in Thailand. Training in Thailand, is alot different from training to fight in Thailand. Just my opinion. :asian:


----------



## thaistyle

Hey Thunder Foot, where is Por. Pramuk gym located?  I am interested in this gym as well.


----------



## Thunder Foot

Por Pramuk is about 2hrs East of Bangkok, and about 30mins past Chachengsao. If you want to think about training there, they have a few packaged deals where you can stay at the camp. Personally, I think it'll cost just as much to stay near Bangkok and commute to Por Pramuk, but I don't know for sure. Anyway, if you'd like more info, check out 

http://www.muaythaiporpramuk.com/


----------



## Shark

The training at Pramuk is good but its a long way from anything, i believe a pig farm is the closest attraction so might be good to visit but not stay for a long time. 
Sasiprapa is a good camp always has some highly ranked fighters, the food if you stay at the camp is great (its crap at many camps) and Mr Thakoon the manager speaks perfect English.
Kaewsamrit also has an English speaking manager and very good training.
Lukbanyai and Petchyindee brilliant if you can speak some Thai.
If you want out of Bangkok, Ole Laursen (K1 Max) has Legacy Gym in Ubon its a fair hike from Bangkok but good training, fresh air and a MMA programme as well.
If you want to go North Chiang Mai has Chay-yai Gym the training is very good and also have a guy from Brazilian Top Team teaching BJJ. The air is good in Chiang Mai and its much cheaper for food accomodation etc than the South. www.muaythaicamps.com (its where i am now)
On the Islands J Prapa is a small gym in Phuket, the training is good and one of their fighters just beat Anuwat Kaewsamrit (superstar). If you go to Samui check out Pinyo Gym at Lamai Beach easily the best gym on the Island.
good luck


----------



## muaythaitechniques

I've done the Fairtex Gym in Pattaya twice and the training was excellent.  The accomodations are very modern and they have a great fitness center.  The only thing is Pattaya is meant for old, fat, Europeans that want to hook up with teenage girs/boys.  If you can look past that, the training is world class.

Joe


----------



## thaistyle

Any of the mentioned gyms in this discussion would offer some excellent training.


----------



## Jutt-

Does anyone know if the Gyms open over Christmas?

At the minute getting a month plus holiday from work is difficult.

I can only get 3 weeks off in December , to tie-in with the Christmas peroid.

Thanks.


----------



## Tez3

The Fairtex camp in Bangkok is the one to go to not the one in  Pattaya which as was said is for tourists, our fighters go across reguarly as does our instructor. Fairtex Bangkok is excellent for training, my instructor Mick wrote some articles about it for the Fighters Only magazine. If you want to mail him for info go onto our website www.shotaikai.co.uk or his numbers on there if you want a chat.You'll find him very helpful!


----------



## ..n..

Being that Im a few months off of level one in the TBA system, and may be going to Thailand in the next year for business, I was considering looking for a place where I could train half the day and do some tourist crap the other half- going to temples etc no girlyboy sexy time stuff.  Any recommendations for fat 30 year olds that run less than 10 miles a week?


----------



## Tez3

..n.. said:


> Being that Im a few months off of level one in the TBA system, and may be going to Thailand in the next year for business, I was considering looking for a place where I could train half the day and do some tourist crap the other half- going to temples etc no girlyboy sexy time stuff. Any recommendations for fat 30 year olds that run less than 10 miles a week?


 

Fairtex Bangkok


----------



## ..n..

Thanks, Tez3.


----------



## Tez3

No worries, they take me, a 50+ female seriously so you will be more than fine. As I said before contact my instructor for more details, he also knows where you can go watch MT fights free or cheaper than tourist rates plus things to avoid and things to see. He also goes to Bangkok Fight Club, knows the guys there.


----------



## thailand

Suwit Muay Thai in Thailand , The camp is located beautiful island with many beaches . 
More information http://www.bestmuaythai.com


----------



## Jutt-

thailand said:


> Suwit Muay Thai in Thailand , The camp is located beautiful island with many beaches .
> More information http://www.bestmuaythai.com



That one has definite;y caught my eye , when looking.

Anyone been here?


----------



## Khannie

Jutt- said:


> That one has definite;y caught my eye , when looking.
> 
> Anyone been here?



Just a bit of a bump on this one. I'd be interested in getting feedback on this camp.

On fairtex: I've never heard a good word about them (compared to more traditional camps) before now. What I have heard is that they are aimed at making westerners feel good about themselves instead of training them to fight properly. My trainer spent 3 weeks training in Thailand. He intended spending 1 week at Fairtex, but left it after 2 days.

edit: For clarity....I have no doubt that you'd get a good workout at any of the fairtex gyms, but I also have no doubt that you'll be better able to fight (as a westerner) if you train elsewhere. For confirmation of this, you need only look at the "human weapon" show which featured it.


----------



## NakMuayThai

Tiger Muay Thai and MMA is the premiere camp foreigners in Thailand.
Outstanding instructors with multiple Lumpinee and Rajadamnoen Champions and complete MMA Program with UFC style cage and Champion MMA / BJJ Instructor. Serious camp for serious fighters.
www.tigermuaythai.com


----------



## Odin

Tez3 said:


> Fairtex Bangkok


 
Im actually planning to go there this year.....there are a couple in bangkok that im going to have a look at.


----------



## NakMuayThai

Tiger Muay thai and MMA Training camp, Phuket, Thailand. Outstanding trainers list. Organized and scheduled training. As cheap as camps in North Thailand and great location in Phuket.
Has International Fight Team and maintains 3:1 ratio of students to trainers. 
See www.tigermuaythai.com or contact info@tigermuaythai.com.

Serious training for serious fighters. Multiple Lumpinee and Raja Champions as well as boxing champions.

Great reviews in National Mags and MuayThailand.com


----------



## Scrum_bag

I spent a month at Tiger Muay Thai last fall, i can tell you it was definetly worth the money and i really enjoyed myself, not to mention my technique was about 1000% better when i got home. All my sparing partners at my home gym were taken aback by how much i managed to progress during just the one month i spent there. 
The trainers were all cool people, and were always happy to work with you on whatever you wanted to learn, and the other students were mostly english speaking europeans/aussies/americans so there was a great atmosphere in the camp. Phuket is a killer place to hang out for a month too, lots of fun stuff to do when you arent training.


----------



## Tez3

Khannie said:


> Just a bit of a bump on this one. I'd be interested in getting feedback on this camp.
> 
> On fairtex: I've never heard a good word about them (compared to more traditional camps) before now. What I have heard is that they are aimed at making westerners feel good about themselves instead of training them to fight properly. My trainer spent 3 weeks training in Thailand. He intended spending 1 week at Fairtex, but left it after 2 days.
> 
> edit: For clarity....I have no doubt that you'd get a good workout at any of the fairtex gyms, but I also have no doubt that you'll be better able to fight (as a westerner) if you train elsewhere. For confirmation of this, you need only look at the "human weapon" show which featured it.


 

I'm going to reply on this one as the thread has been revived and I want to correct something said here. There are two Fairtex camps, one which is holiday one which many westerners go to and there's the one where they train their own fighters, these fighters and trainers are Thai, this is also where our fighters train.


----------



## Jarrod G.

Call me biased..as I have only ever trained at one camp in Thailand, but the camp on Koh Samui under the WMC banner is a top notch gym.  They train both tourists and fighters and usually have about 6 or 7 very experienced and knowledgable trainers on hand during each session (morning and evening)  They can cater to all levels from complete newbies to seasoned professionals.  

Hoever, all this can be found at many gyms in Thailand it seems.  When I found this gym I had been looking at many different gyms, and finally decided on this one, not because of the WMC banner, or the high quality trainers (although that was a contributing factor) but because it is situated on an island away from big city life.  Most of the good gyms that I found were either located in Bangkok or Phuket, both of which are far too hectic for the experience I was looking for.  Koh Samui is a nice little island, and the camp is located in a quiter part called Lamai beach.  Justa 5-10 minute drive is the (slightly) bigger town of Chaweng which has 2 muay thai stadiums and a huge nightlife.  Personally I have avoided Chaweng for the most part, except to go see people from the gym fight.  The lifestyle offered on Koh Samui is very relaxed copmpared to the big cities...

just something to keep in mind when you are picking a camp.


----------



## Omar B

You guys saw "Dhani tackles The Globe" on Monday?  He trained and then had a fight out of a gym in Thailand and he won.  Pretty good for someone who only had a week training.

Oh, and that girlboy thing creeps me the heck out.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Tez3

Jarrod G. said:


> Call me biased..as I have only ever trained at one camp in Thailand, but the camp on Koh Samui under the WMC banner is a top notch gym. They train both tourists and fighters and usually have about 6 or 7 very experienced and knowledgable trainers on hand during each session (morning and evening) They can cater to all levels from complete newbies to seasoned professionals.
> 
> Hoever, all this can be found at many gyms in Thailand it seems. When I found this gym I had been looking at many different gyms, and finally decided on this one, not because of the WMC banner, or the high quality trainers (although that was a contributing factor) but because it is situated on an island away from big city life. Most of the good gyms that I found were either located in Bangkok or Phuket, both of which are far too hectic for the experience I was looking for. Koh Samui is a nice little island, and the camp is located in a quiter part called Lamai beach. Justa 5-10 minute drive is the (slightly) bigger town of Chaweng which has 2 muay thai stadiums and a huge nightlife. Personally I have avoided Chaweng for the most part, except to go see people from the gym fight. The lifestyle offered on Koh Samui is very relaxed copmpared to the big cities...
> 
> just something to keep in mind when you are picking a camp.


 
Hi biased lol! well you said...lol!
Our lot are going out in September again to Fairtex in Bangplee not the resort one. They will work very hard bless em. the first time one of ours went out he was only 17 and naive, he made the mistake of chatting to one of the girls who works at Fairtex in the shop and said casually that if shes ever in England they could meet up ( as you do anywhere else but Thailand lol) next thing she's written him a note saying 'maybe they get married' lol! the men/women thing scared him too! However when he came back and told us all about it he was a real man of the world, if our instructor hadn't been there with him though we'd have never known!


----------



## maxi

Rawai Muay Thai


----------



## MuayThaiTrainingThailand

For all martial artists, MMA and especially the dedicated Muay Thai fighters around the world, all can respect training Muay Thai in Thailand. With over 20 years martial arts experience and several black belts in various arts, I have a passion for martial arts to say the least. I just returned back from 2 months in Thailand to train Muay Thai from the heart of it all. No translated versions, no BS, just authentic muay thai training in Thailand. I searched the top 8 gyms for Muay Thai training before carefully choosing the right gym to start with. I finally went with Dragon Muay Thai in Phuket. They are great and you get to train with true champions of the sport. They are smaller in comparison to a neighboring gym which is part of why I chose them. Dragon Muay Thai is geared more for the serious fighter and not like a commercialized adult summer camp like the other gyms do. Each student receives personal attention from the trainers, 1 on 1 training from the top champions of Thailand &#8211; Awesome! With this type of focus you get one hell of a workout! (get ice for after though! lol)
If you&#8217;re training now in Muay Thai or you have had an interest before, or you&#8217;re just going to be visiting Thailand and want to try it out &#8211; check out the best Muay Thai Training Thailand  has to offer.

source: http://www.myxeropoint.com/blog


----------



## grado

jamesm said:


> Hi there, im from London and have dabbeled in a few martial arts judo, aikido, and am currently doing aiki-jujitsu, of which i am a beginner on all.
> 
> Since taking up aiki jujitsu recently though ive really got into the whole martial arts thing, after browsing around i saw these Muay Thai traing camps and though I HAVE TO DO THIS. It is the perfect opportunity as i will be leaving uni and before i start a career i can take time to go to a camp full time.
> 
> I have never done muay thai before, but going to a camp to do say 6mth intensive training seems hard work but im guessing one would develop the skills very quickly is this true?
> 
> Lastly I wanted recommedations of any camps i have read posts about Fairtex but it seems a little bit mainstream and was wondering whether some of the smaller camps might be better? There seems to be lots in Phuket and they all seem good some even offer MMA as well as Muay thai thoughts on that as well please.
> 
> thanks



I saw a people write a blog to say he likes the scorpion muay thai camp in Bangkok, and he also come from England. He likes the center because the muay thai camp is very relax, he can come to the place to join the class at any time you want.
I am not sure for you or not, because I just saw his blog and feel very interesting about his review. I think you can search find his blog on blogsearch.google.com.


----------



## thailand

Everyone can learn real muay thai at Suwit Muay Thai camp as Thai fighters .

*suwit muay thai training camp & gym
*Address : 15 moo1 , chaofa road , tumbon chalong muang, phuket 83130
http://www.muaythai-thailand.com

If you have time , you can visit to try by yourslef . 
It is a real muay thai camp , we can train every levels .


----------

